
My Daughter’s Homework Is Killing Me - kareemm
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/10/my-daughters-homework-is-killing-me/309514/?single_page=true
======
sp332
Lots of discussion from when this was posted a year ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6416161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6416161)

